# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Cabin Fever in Hampton, VA

## sgarrity

This year it's Marh 5-8th.  Ther Phish Reunion concert is happening the same weekend at the colliseum so parking and all should be interesting.  Anyone else coming?

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

I'll be there!

----------


## jim_n_virginia

You KNOW I'll be there with cwilson and the crew playing in the hallway passing out demos to all the promotors that will be there!  :Grin:

----------


## Jim Gallaher

I'll be there! My band, Loose Gravel, is a showcase band on Friday.

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Is there anything for an ITM guy there?

----------


## AlanN

I'm a-gonna try, it's a long ride from the NC Piedmont, but it's definitely a fun time.

----------


## sgarrity

Sounds like we're gonna have a good turnout from the 'cafe.  We'll have to get together and pick a few mandolin tunes.

Gerry -- this is pretty much a bluegrass event.  I play a lot of old-time fiddle tunes and find others there that do as well.  But I doubt you'll find any ITM going on.

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Thanks Shaun. I just may head on down, anyway. It looks like a good time.

----------


## sgarrity

It is a lot of fun.  Non-stop jamming day and night.  Last year I picked fiddle tunes in a phone booth for hours on end.  My fingers were killin' me by the time I went home.  It's always fun getting to meet and play with talented, fun pickers!

----------


## jeffyork

I'll be there for the weekend. I'm psyched as I've been in Va for 7 years but never made it until this year. Should be a blast.

----------


## sgarrity

Glad you're coming down Jeff.  This'll be a fun year!

----------


## Phillip Tigue

I used to be stationed in Norfolk...and the TBMA is a great thing!

----------


## lmartnla

I searched on TBMA and sorted through sites for The Bond Market Association, Texas Baptist Ministry Assistants, The Black Medicine Artist, The Bulk Machinery Association, and finally found out that ya'll are talking about the Tidewater Bluegrass Music Association confab.  It sounds like more fun than the others, but it is too far away for me---Lou

----------


## Steve K

I plan to be there.  Save a spot in the phone booth for me.

----------


## Wheel Man

Hey Shaun,  I was just thinking about this jam, and knew you would have the info and date!! I hope to make it up there this year from the OBX.  I'll try and stop by the phone booth!!

----------


## sgarrity

Starts tomorrow evening.  See you there!

----------


## jim_n_virginia

MAN! I got a room for the weekend! WOO! HOO! LOL! My buddy called me and he had a block of 3 rooms reserved from last year and he had some friends who were coming but now can't make it! He asked me if I want the rooms! I said HECCCCKKKK YEAH! Getting a room this late is next to impossible!

I'll be picking until 2am now, now that I know all I have to do is crawl to my room! LOL!

I'm easy to spot! I'll be wearin a black Gibson ball cap, a black vest and playing a Gibson Fern! Be sure and say hello or better yet lets do some picking!

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## jim_n_virginia

MAN did I have a good time picking at Cabin Fever! 7 hours on Fri and 4 on Sat! My right hand is actually a little swollen!

Shennendoah Jim I really enjoyed your set with Loose Gravel! Your fiddle player is awesome and Jim you really picked the strings off your mando! LOL!

I bought FIVE tickets for the mandolin raffle and the banjo player from the band I play with bought ONE measley ticket right before me (I bought the next 5 in sequence) and I'll be danged that out of 6 numbers called I had 5 of then right and the next number was ONE number off from mine and guess who one the mandolin?

YEP! Thats right the banjo player won the danged mandolin! LOL! He don't even PLAY the mandolin! LOL! Anyways I feel like he won MY mandolin but what the heck... I guess I'm OK that he won it! He was so happy he won it was funny!  :Grin: 

Anyways BOY did I see some great pickers there. A couple of them looked like they were 10 years old and already pickin the strings off an instrument! 

Makes me want to burn MINE! LOL!

Anyways I am already waiting for next year!

This year was a trip because right around the corner was the venue in Hampton where they had 3 sold out Phish concerts. Every hippy on the East coast was there! LOL! The hotel where I stayed was FILLED with kids (kids to me! LOL) partying all night! 

I was OK because I remember when I was young but when I heard conga music at 2:30am I had to call the desk! LOL!

I tell ya the parking lots looked like a 3 ring circus. Reminded me of the Grateful Deadheads of the 70's! 

But all in all I had a great time I can't wait until next year!     :Grin:

----------


## Jim Gallaher

Good report, Jim! 

I wondered what it was going to be like to stay in the nearby motels during the Phish gathering. My band and I stayed with my sister (bless her!) in Newport News, about 6 miles away. I logged 8 hours on Friday and 12 hours on Saturday -- I've got a gig in Harrisonburg tonight and I'm so well-rehearsed by now I feel like I can play it in my sleep!

I have to say I was feeling isolated from the Phish concert crowd until I saw the helicopter hovering overhead while I was picking outdoors (great weather -- high 70's, I think) and noticed that Interstate 64 (south from Virginia Beach) was at a standstill and people were rolling their luggage along the roadside toward the Hampton Coliseum parking area.

Hats off to the Cabin Fever promoters, Earl & Kathy Banton, and the motel staff for running the parking so smoothly in the face of the Phish invasion. 

I saw "Mr. Transcription" himself, Steve Keating, a number of times (shout out!). He said he saw Sean somewhere in a jam session. 

My fiddle player, Anthony VanPelt, found his way into a jam session with the Fitzmaurice Band -- lord, those twin sisters are pretty and the band was rockin'! 

I listened to a group Saturday evening in the hallway between the motel desk and the atrium -- I didn't see them in the Showcase listings. Excellent musicians -- mando (inventive, hot picker), guitar (good flat-picker in the Rice vein), banjo (blond hair, beard) & bass (slender, tenor voice, did most of the lead singing). Smooth harmonies, tight arrangements. A freelancing harmonica player joined them at one point. Younger guys. Do you know who they are? I enjoyed their stuff.

There were a lot of teenagers "pickin' it hot". Father-daughter fiddle and banjo teams, too. The future is in good hands.

Next stop -- Merlefest (my first time)! Gotta keep the buzz going all year long!

----------


## sgarrity

Cabin Fever was a good time as usual.  I met some folks there last year and we got together again this year and picked all weekend.  Lots of flatpicking fiddle tunes on guitar and a few mandolin tunes thrown in for good measure.  
Jeff and I jammed quite a bit on some of the Monroe numbers.  His new Ellis A5 is a serious mandolin!!  If I was in the market, I'd be after one of those.
Got to pick a few times with Steve and some of his friends from the MD area on several occassions.  Also got to meet some other mando fanatics and pick on a great Randy Wood A5, a couple other Heidens, a few really nice Collings.  

I look forward to this event every year and can't wait to do it again!

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

> His new Ellis A5 is a serious mandolin!!  If I was in the market, I'd be after one of those.



I picked that Ellis for about 1 1/2-2 hours out back.  VERY nice!

----------


## Brian T

Well, I'm back down in the swamps and bayous of the Mississippi Gulf Coast after a wonderful weekend at Cabin Fever.  Wonderful reunions with old friends and some great bluegrass pickin'.  All good things must come to an end.  I have made reservations (hopefully) for next year and if all goes well, I'll crawl back out of the swamp and make the pilgrimage to Hampton for Cabin Fever once again.  Was great weeing all of you guys.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> Was great weeing all of you guys.


"weeing??"   :Grin:  

Good to see you and Pat! Seeya next year!

----------


## Brian T

Guess i meef to yaw aoe;; check.   :Laughing:   (translation:  guess i need to use spell check)

----------

